# 2011 Samsung Smart TV Netflix issue



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Hey all,

I'm putting this out there in case anyone has a similar problem.

I have a 2011 Samsung and right now I use the Smart TV features for Netflix only. (DIRECTV boxes have Pandora and YouTube, and I'm not subscribing to the other services right now.) 

I have a very specific, and 100% repeatable, issue. 

So, I'm watching a TV show (that has episodes, not a movie.) If I watch more than about 10 minutes of the show, when I come back to the netflix menu I don't get the familiar "Watch S2:E8/More episodes/Rate this..." menu. Instead I get the animated "busy" graphic and it never goes away. 

If I then go back to the netflix main menu and select a movie, then stop that and go back to the original show, then the menus work. 

It's like something crashes in the app and doesn't get reloaded unless I go to something that doesn't have episodes. 

It's not the connection, I can use my Samsung Smart Blu-ray player which is on the same switch and it doesn't have the problem. (But, it is 4x slower in bringing up menus.) It's not the software version, I'm on the latest. 

Samsung turfed me over to Netflix, Netflix turfed me over to Samsung. 

Has anyone else seen this? So far the likely fix will be adding an Apple TV box to the mix.


----------



## Nighthawk68 (Oct 14, 2004)

We are a Samsung dealer, and I have not had any customers complain of this issue.

Have you tried AVS on your model to see if anyone there has had a similar problem?

Ed


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'll head over to AVS if no one knows anything here... Thought I would start with my favorite forum. 

My suspicion is that somehow an app update was missed leading to this problem. I would rather not reset all the settings in the TV, but I suspect that is the next diagnostic step.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

Are you running or vave you updated to the latest firmware release available for your specific model?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes, thank you. I have even confirmed with Samsung that I am running the latest firmware and there is no newer firmware.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I have a Sammy plasma probably the same vintage, but haven't watched Netflix on it for a long time; possibly never. I will try when I get home later today.

[Is there something in the Sammy menus that'd tell me the exact age of my set?]


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

Laxguy said:


> [Is there something in the Sammy menus that'd tell me the exact age of my set?]


Samsung denotes model year by a letter that would follow the screen size. A 2011 model would have the letter D in that slot.


----------



## Nighthawk68 (Oct 14, 2004)

Laxguy said:


> [Is there something in the Sammy menus that'd tell me the exact age of my set?]
> 
> Yes, In the service menu. Also ALL Samsungs have a production date on the back of the tv. Silver label.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks, couldn't find it in the Menus at all. Is there a trick to getting there? 

In any event, I don't have Netflix on the TV itself. When I got it, I got a Sammy Bluray player that has it, and used that a couple of times, but my Netflix is done either via Apple TV or on a laptop or iPad.


----------



## Nighthawk68 (Oct 14, 2004)

There is a code to input on the remote. PM me if you REALLY need it, (or google it). Its best to stay out of the service menu's as its really easy to mess up stuff.
The tag on the back of the TV, should be within a couple weeks of actual production anyways.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks, 'hawk. I'll leave well enough alone!


----------



## code4code5 (Aug 29, 2006)

I have a UN55D6420, and haven't seen the Netflix issue. It does seem to take forever to log in, but I haven't had any reliability issues. 

Are you hard wired or using the Samsung wireless dongle?


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Wired... And the Samsung smart blu-ray player doesn't have that problem.


----------

